# 1st Annual Hallow Run



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

*1st Annual Hallow Run*
Saturday October 27, 2012
Lincoln, NE
4 PM registration / Practice Laps
PM for further information.

Open practice 4PM 
Free food with entry fees

Racing starts at 5 PM

TJet IROC Series
3 min heats / 3 min A Main
Drive all 4 lanes to qualify for the top 4 to A Mains

Stock Pancake Series 
5 Min Heats 6 Min A Main
Drive all 4 lanes to qualify for the top 4 to A Mains

In-Line chassis All bodies allowed
4 min Heats / 4 min A Main
Drive all 4 lanes to qualify for the top 4 to A Mains


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

0xx, sounds like fun. I'll be drag racing in Skippack PA though. 
oh, Nebraska !
nevermind ......
LOL


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hope the popcorn kernal can break away for a race!!!


----------

